# Lets try this again...



## YaGatDatRite (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi all,

New here. Been mulling moving to and working in Dubai/Abu Dhabi/UAE living but am unsure what the medium-term looks (2-3 years) like ... what with the super heated property prices, looming global credit crisis, etc

Few questions about local living, RE etc -- if it looks like a bubble, smells like a bubble, is it really a... bubble? What do you'll think. RE prices likely to correct or even stabilize any time soon? 

What s the rain situation like? Do they have a monsoon like in INdia, year round rain like S'pore, summer thundershowers, or nada (N/A!)? Its hotter than most places sure enough but how often/much does it rain in Dubai/UAE?

TIA


----------



## hari (Jul 12, 2008)

Dubai property prices may fall in 2010 as supply outspaces demand( Morgan stanely report says 10% by 2010) . Where as in Abudhabi there is a huge shortage. ... About rain it rains 3 to 7 days in a year in Dubai. Some places in UAE like Masafi and Alain get more rain. June to August temp. will be 40- 50 degree celcius and humidity will be very high. Sand storms are also common.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Dubai is great if you are after the lifestyle, the higher salary and I would even add increased career prospect to the list (depending on your field!). Unfortunately, you have to put up with the high temperature for a few months of the year; the good news is that it does get cooler and then it is quite nice!

I was actually reading a feature on Gulf News last night that was commenting on a possible fall of 10% in property prices. If you are renting, then this would be welcome news but I guess that if you have invested in property, then it might not be such welcome news. In terms of the credit crunch, this is likely to affect you a lot more if you are in Europe and the US. Construction is still going strong here as there is a 30 year infrastructure plan for Dubai, which is gradually being rolled out across the other emirates like Abu Dhabi & RAK. Hence, there will always be work in the construction industry. If you work in construction or another field that is dependent on construction, then you are more or less sorted!!

I think though that it all depends on what you are after though. I think Dubai is great but that's just me!!


----------



## hopeful (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi, we're currently doing the figures for a move to Abu Dhabi and as hari has said there is a huge property shortage which is pushing the prices up. We are looking for a villa as we plan to bring our dog but this is proving to be real difficult and the prices seem to be much higher than in Dubai at present.


----------



## YaGatDatRite (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks for the info folks...it most likely will a temporary move, mostly to explore career options. Did think about all the other related changes but the whole thing is conditional upon job / job offer.

Its a triple whammy obviously, -- career change (new employer, people, politics) plus climate change and then lifestyle change (circle, kids school, even just plain hangin out) with the dos and dont's of a foreign country etc. 

But the press has been full of hype about Dubai Inc. The DP World deal, the FZ and brand spanking new tech complexes, the hotel and housing constructions, ... its hard not to get sucked in... y'know.

Hey, even Dick Cheney's company halliburton moved to Dubai last year so what am I waiting for???


----------



## YaGatDatRite (Aug 7, 2008)

Hopeful -

Will you be moving from Europe or N. America? If so, have you explore how it will work out for your dog? 

Depending on brreed, could be real hot I suppose?? Some long-haired breeds not sure if they can take all the heat and humidity. What breed is yours if you don't mind sharing........?

Tx


----------



## hopeful (Jul 29, 2008)

YaGatDatRite said:


> Hopeful -
> 
> Will you be moving from Europe or N. America? If so, have you explore how it will work out for your dog?
> 
> ...


We'll be coming from the UK, so yes the heat is a consideration. I have been told that dogs have to be walked before sun up or after sun down in the summer months. To be honest she's a lazy dog and spends most of her time in doors in the daytime with the family, so with the aircon I wouldn't have thought it would be too uch of a problem. She's a staffordshire bull terrier, so a short haired dog too. However, I have just read that in Dubai, they are considered a dangerous breed....I will have to check this out further. 

It really annoys me when people who don't understand a breed brand it a dangerous dog.....any dog can be dangerous if you treat it badly! Looks like we've got something new to research rather than the budget!!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

hopeful said:


> We'll be coming from the UK, so yes the heat is a consideration. I have been told that dogs have to be walked before sun up or after sun down in the summer months. To be honest she's a lazy dog and spends most of her time in doors in the daytime with the family, so with the aircon I wouldn't have thought it would be too uch of a problem. She's a staffordshire bull terrier, so a short haired dog too. However, I have just read that in Dubai, they are considered a dangerous breed....I will have to check this out further.
> 
> It really annoys me when people who don't understand a breed brand it a dangerous dog.....any dog can be dangerous if you treat it badly! Looks like we've got something new to research rather than the budget!!


You are quite right about pit bulls being branded as dangerous. A lot of them are mistreated and hence they are prone to attack and consequently, they are viewed as dangerous dogs. I am currently living in the UK as well and I guess the fact that drug dealers are now using them to attack people and guard their ill-gotten gains have made things even worse! My brother has one and whilst I know that the dog will never attack me (he is very well trained!), I am still weary. My fear though extends to all dogs as I was bitten by a dog I knew!! I know that a lot of countries have banned their importation, my home country included, hence it would be wise to check. I'm sure that your dog is a nice dog but please check the rules. 

Dubai is paperwork crazy as well, so it that would give you an idea of how many rainforests you will need to kill in order to get all the required documentation together!!! 

Best of luck with the move!


----------



## hopeful (Jul 29, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> You are quite right about pit bulls being branded as dangerous. =QUOTE]
> 
> MY DOG IS NOT A PIT BULL!! Although staffs and pit bulls look a like they are a different breed of dog, I'd be worried about a pit bull too!
> 
> This is the classic mistake that people make, they see pitbulls all over the news in the uk and then get scared of staffy's. A neighbour of mine said to my husband whilst walking the dog, "shouldn't that dog be muzzled" lucky I wasn't there as I'd of been tempted to ask the same of her. As it happens this occurred just after a news story about pit bulls being bred for fighting in Birmingham.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

hopeful said:


> Maz25 said:
> 
> 
> > You are quite right about pit bulls being branded as dangerous. =QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## hopeful (Jul 29, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> hopeful said:
> 
> 
> > Apologies. I thought they were the same thing!!
> ...


----------

